# Mikrofon mute shortcut?



## BoedeFrage (20. August 2013)

Hi Leute

Bin vor kurzem von Headset auf Kopfhörer mit separatem Mikrofon umgestiegen. Leider hat mein Mikrofon (Zalman zm-mic1) keinen Schalter zum muten bzw. stumm schalten.
Nun zu meiner Frage. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit für einen shortcut zum muten des Mikrofons auf einen Hotkey (Tastatur oder Maus)?
Also dass ich mit einem Tastendruck/Tastenkombination das Mikrofon stumm, bzw. nicht mehr stumm schalten kann?


----------



## Kerkilabro (20. August 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000WCNF2G/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum Tipp von http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/196653-mikrofon-stumm-schalten.html


----------



## BoedeFrage (20. August 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000WCNF2G/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum Tipp von http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/196653-mikrofon-stumm-schalten.html


 
Das geht doch sicher ohne irgendwelche Zusatzteile auch oder?


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

Die Einstellungen zum muten musst du im jeweiligen Programm treffen. Jedes halbwegs vernünftige Programm hat eine Einstellung für einen Hotkey zum Muten des Mikrofons, und wenn nicht würde ich das Programm halt rauswerfen.


----------



## Scalon (20. August 2013)

Je nach benutzter Software: im TS kannst du Micro Mute auf eine Taste legen oder sonst versuche im entsprechenden Spiel Push2Talk zu aktivieren


----------



## Taken (23. August 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> König Audio Schalter: Amazon.de: Elektronik Tipp von http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/196653-mikrofon-stumm-schalten.html


 
Gibts sowas ähnliches eigentlich auch für USB Mikros? Hab genau dieses Teil, aber bin jetzt auf ein Mirko mit USB gewechselt...


----------



## Laudian (23. August 2013)

Natürlich gibt es sowas nicht für USB Mikros. Was für eine Frage. Wenn dein USB Mikrofon keine Mute-Taste hat ist Muten ausschließlich softwareseitig möglich.


----------

